# Tank And Battery Cover



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

after putting on the the electric jack, the tank /battery cover that came with new trailer no longer fits. Suggestions?? The space between tanks and jack is too tight to get cover on.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Are the gods of SOB's getting even? [grin!!!]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

hautevue said:


> Are the gods of SOB's getting even? [grin!!!]


shup you!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

How much more room to you need? Can you remove the bottle rack and mount it an inch or two away from the jack?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Sometimes power jack heads can be rotated to give more clearance. Otherwise, as mentioned, the propane tank bracket can be moved but you may have to drill new holes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> after putting on the the electric jack, the tank /battery cover that came with new trailer no longer fits. Suggestions?? The space between tanks and jack is too tight to get cover on.


You could just go topless.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> after putting on the the electric jack, the tank /battery cover that came with new trailer no longer fits. Suggestions?? The space between tanks and jack is too tight to get cover on.


You could just go topless.








[/quote]

Hahahahah! actually,he went to pick up something we ordered at the dealer and they told him to try rotating the jack







.gif" />. Yanno... the man can kick your butt, arrest you, handcuff you, or introduce you to the hood of the patrol car...but think to rotate the jack????







And if for some reason that does not work , I see where you can order the slip on kind that zip, that would work. The molded plastic one is too thick to thick to fit between the narrow space. I am pretty sure rotating it will do the trick. He will try this weekend.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

On our 2008, the bottle rack is secured with (4) screws from the frame. If you needed to, you could probable move the rack back.


----------

